# Nucanoe Frontier 12



## Flyguide7 (Jan 29, 2014)

I recently bought a Nucanoe Frontier 12. My decision to buy this was based primarily on its stability. However the stability is gained at the expense of paddling speed. So they added a transom for an outboard. I purchased a 2.5 Suzuki outboard to make it possible to extend my range. 
I can fish standing up with the stand up bar and the ergonomic swivel seat makes it possible for an old fella with a bad back to fish all day in comfort.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Wirelessly posted

Those are great boats. If I did not have to car top it I would own one. Is that some sort of tray table you have mounted on there?
~JOE~


----------



## Flyguide7 (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes this boat is a real challenge to load on the top of a car. I tried it twice and that was enough. Now it put it in the back of my truck. I have not mounted any trays as yet. So far I have added two rod holders, the stand up bar, bottom machine and led nav. lights.

This boat is stable enough to throw a net or use for flounder gigging. I bought it in anticipation of my retirement and relocation back home in Santa Rosa county. I have a little lot on Nichols lake where God willing I will retire to.
Now I use the boat for fishing the Ozark streams up here for smallmouth and spots.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

If somebody ever adapts a Mirage drive to that, I'll own one.


----------



## Flyguide7 (Jan 29, 2014)

A mirage drive would be sweet.


----------



## Flyguide7 (Jan 29, 2014)

I do have one complaint though. The transom cart / dolly still requires a lot of effort since the nose of the boat has to be lifted up. I built a dolly from PVC which I place over the center of gravity and it has reduced the required effort by about 95 percent.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

How is your motor working out ? I have the same motor and am trying to decide between a Frontier or one of the pedaldrives.


----------

